# Looking for Advice on Getting a Second Computer



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 6, 2019)

I have a PC computer running Windows 10 with all my libraries in it and two large monitors. It has a i7-490K @ 4 GHz, 32 GB RAM. 4 cores, running 8 threads. I recently started redoing my templates with VE Pro running on the same computer. I'm happy with the way everything runs. The problem is that in the spot it has to be in, I am stuck with a 49 key controller, at best. That sucks and I have had to find all kinds of workarounds with second keyboards for keyswitching.

Let me explain:

I can't use this computer and the monitors just for music. I also need this setup for my work as a professional writer (pays all the bills) and for the video editing I do. During my work day, I have some small keyboards handy. When I want to compose or play I have to carry over an NI S49. 

In another part of my loft I have an 88 weighted key controller. This is where I play for fun and do some of my Verta-style composing. I can't move everything over there because it is near where my wife and I sleep and often my professional work takes me through the night. 

I have been saving my money to set up a second computer and two monitors where the 88 key controller is now. I'll sell the old controller and buy an NI S88 key keyboard, either MKI or MKII. I'll connect the two computers via VE Pro.

So... how powerful does the new computer have to be?

Another option is to move my current computer over by the 88 key controller and get a new one to be in the spot where I currently work. 

I'm not a Pro so it doesn't have to be the fastest computer under the sun. I do not work with very large templates and have no plans to. I like to keep things simple. Of course, it's possible that a few years from now I will feel differently.

What advice you can give me? 

Thank you in advance.

--Tiger


----------



## Pictus (Apr 7, 2019)

Check the performance charts:
https://techreport.com/review/34192/intel-core-i9-9900k-cpu-reviewed/6
http://www.scanproaudio.info/2018/10/19/intels-i9-9900k-and-the-coffee-lake-refresh/

A build for you, edit as you see fit...
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/NhykNQ




The case has an USB-C port
https://www.pcmag.com/article/332797/what-is-usb-c-an-explainer

Very good motherboard that has a Thunderbolt 3 built-in, but does not like
Thunderbolt 1 audio interfaces
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/6193/thunderbolt-bios-fix-z390-designare?page=8

The AMD GPU is better for audio
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=7060297
Maybe is good enough for video editing too
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...-2018-NVIDIA-GeForce-vs-AMD-Radeon-Vega-1206/
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...19-AMD-Radeon-VII-vs-NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-1395/

The PSU FAN should remain passive or very silent in your build
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-rm850x-v2-psu,5568-5.html

The SSD is fast enough with good price and big endurance
https://www.anandtech.com/print/13438/the-corsair-force-mp510-ssd-review

BTW, I would add an ICY DOCK for SATA HD/SSD backup


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe get a tablet to cover your keyswitching needs, and get a third monitor, keyboard and mouse to place next to your 88 note keyboard. Run it from the same PC. 

If you connect the tablet via WiFi, you can move it to whatever “workstation” you need at the time.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 8, 2019)

Pictus said:


> Check the performance charts:
> https://techreport.com/review/34192/intel-core-i9-9900k-cpu-reviewed/6
> http://www.scanproaudio.info/2018/10/19/intels-i9-9900k-and-the-coffee-lake-refresh/
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. But I would still need somebody to put this together for me, and in NYC that would be expensive. Can you recommend a company that can do that?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 8, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Maybe get a tablet to cover your keyswitching needs, and get a third monitor, keyboard and mouse to place next to your 88 note keyboard. Run it from the same PC.
> 
> If you connect the tablet via WiFi, you can move it to whatever “workstation” you need at the time.


Thanks for the idea, but I do think I should to get a second computer.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 8, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thank you so much. But I would still need somebody to put this together for me, and in NYC that would be expensive. Can you recommend a company that can do that?



Sorry, I do not know.


----------



## Damarus (Apr 8, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thank you so much. But I would still need somebody to put this together for me, and in NYC that would be expensive. Can you recommend a company that can do that?


Honestly If you can follow directions and you have some understanding of computers, there's some great videos on YouTube. Paired with some knowledge from a google search and it should be pretty straightforward.

There are also a handful of custom PC builders like Pugetsystems, Portatech, and alike that will build and test it for you.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 8, 2019)

Damarus said:


> Honestly If you can follow directions and you have some understanding of computers, there's some great videos on YouTube. Paired with some knowledge from a google search and it should be pretty straightforward.
> 
> There are also a handful of custom PC builders like Pugetsystems, Portatech, and alike that will build and test it for you.


I do think I'm capable of doing it, but it's not practical for a lot of reasons, including that I live in a loft space with no rooms aside from the bathroom, and have a very pesky cat. It's impossible for me to do even the most modest and quick changes to my computer without locking him up--and then he screams like its world war III. 

But even without him, I also would rather have somebody else do it. I'll explore some local options too. I do appreciate all this advice.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 10, 2019)

Save a lot of money and have a work computer. Your current system is no slouch. That 8 core is too pricey. I wish AMD was a better alternative than expensive Intel.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 10, 2019)

The new Ryzen 3000 series looks very promising!
https://wccftech.com/amd-3rd-gen-ryzen-and-ryzen-threadripper-3000-cpus-launch-confirmed-2h-2019/


----------

